# Tough Old Buffalo Bull, Kruger National Park...



## Ivan Muller (Oct 30, 2013)

This old guy with a missing ear was standing right next to my car in the Kruger National Park...more of my sepia toned wildlife photographs from this amazing wildlife park can be seen on my new website here at . . . http://ivanmuller.zenfolio.com/p198507512


----------



## K-amps (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice Shots Ivan: Love the exposure and Post processing...

If there is one thing I'd do different... in some of them, the composition is too tight/ cropped...


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 30, 2013)

K-amps said:


> Nice Shots Ivan: Love the exposure and Post processing...
> 
> If there is one thing I'd do different... in some of them, the composition is too tight/ cropped...



Thanks, Kamps! Re the cropping, its not always easy to photograph, compose and catch the 'beast' before he runs off and all from the confines of a vehicle, and at the same time try and miss all the other cars & people also vying for the same shot...but I do get your point!


----------

